# Heat Press and Fish



## earlandkirk (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a new mighty press that works great
only thing it leaves my place smelling like fish. I am single guy the last thing I need is for a girl to come in to the smell of fish. Would using soap and water on my press damage anything?


Please after you laugh help a guy out lol


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow.. fish.. which kind... I have my mighty press in my office and have not had a problem with the smell. maybe it will go away.. Actually you should invite te girl over for a fish dinner that will cover for you the smell.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

earlandkirk said:


> I have a new mighty press that works great
> only thing it leaves my place smelling like fish. I am single guy the last thing I need is for a girl to come in to the smell of fish. Would using soap and water on my press damage anything?
> 
> 
> Please after you laugh help a guy out lol


*wow fish? i have to agree with lou i have never had any smells like that coming from my press... i'm honestly not sure if cleaning it with soap and water would purify the smell or not. i know i and others have used alcohol to clean the platen but unsure if it would cancel the smell or not. if you choose to use alcohol to clean the press make sure it is unplugged and cool as alcohol is quite flamable.  ... i hope your able to resolve your issue.*


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

fish and chips any one just joking you may need clean like the others say


----------



## earlandkirk (Jan 15, 2008)

I put my noise close to the pad part and thats where the smell is coming from 
I guess im going to whip out the soap and water and go to town


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

earlandkirk said:


> I put my noise close to the pad part and thats where the smell is coming from
> I guess im going to whip out the soap and water and go to town


 
*Yes!* My Mighty Press Lite had the same smell, it was gross, but it just wears off. Now I do wonder, will the "soap residue" you are about to put on your pad completely wash off? I don't know. I wouldn't chance it. Just leave it, do like Lou says, cook some real fish to cover it up, you'll eat healthy while the stank burns off. It does go away. After reading your post, I realized I had forgotten all about that. It just fades off.

Think of it as the 'opposite' of new car smell. Haha. Best wishes with your press, I just love mine, I hope you have the same experience.

I did the same thing! Reading your post I remember following my nose, down to the lower platen, and whew! Haha.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

lol, my mighty has never smelled like fish. you might want to check and make sure you dont have one stuck under the platten. hahaha


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, cooking last nights dinner???

I wouldn't have actually said it smelled like fish, but I know what he means, and it's pretty nasty.


----------



## earlandkirk (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Its Good I'm not the only one that can smell it


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

no, I can smell it from here!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I actually had that smell with my first press, the JP12 -- although I'm not sure if it was actually the press or the Alpha Supply transfer paper I was using.

Although I have the Mighty Press now, and never had that smell with this press, I was recently reminded of it while using the Alpha Supply paper on some mousepads... what paper were you using when you got the smell?

Melissa


----------



## Juliet (Feb 25, 2008)

LMAO! Use non-abrasive GoJo…stuff mechanics wash their hands with! Use the soap with water and a wash cloth. It will also get vinyl off (when the press is warm) if you accidentally seal without a cover sheet (so you can clean your machine with it regularly). Make sure there is *NO Pumice* in it though….oh yeah, good luck with the linger!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> I actually had that smell with my first press, the JP12 -- although I'm not sure if it was actually the press or the Alpha Supply transfer paper I was using.
> 
> Although I have the Mighty Press now, and never had that smell with this press, I was recently reminded of it while using the Alpha Supply paper on some mousepads... what paper were you using when you got the smell?
> Melissa


Me, Melissa, or EarlnKirk?

I was using Ironall light and dark at the time. It was that stinky pad for sure. But I did get a sample pack from Alpha, and yes, there was a piece of paper in there that made my nose turn! I didn't prefer their paper, there was the one you liked for the mouse pads, wasn't there? Do you the JP for them now?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Me, Melissa, or EarlnKirk?
> 
> I was using Ironall light and dark at the time. It was that stinky pad for sure. But I did get a sample pack from Alpha, and yes, there was a piece of paper in there that made my nose turn! I didn't prefer their paper, there was the one you liked for the mouse pads, wasn't there? Do you the JP for them now?


Well, I guess I was directing my post to OP. When I was using JP12 and Alpha transfers, hubby would come down to my office and say, "Oh my God, what the hell stinks of fish down here?!?" I had completely forgotten about that, until I used the Alpha Double Green for the mousepads, and I had that funny smell again... I will never use that paper for shirts again, but it does give a mousepad that nice, "hard" feeling and a good color vibrancy and high photo resolution...

The JP12 is history -- bad thermostat and TERRIBLE to work with. Positioning shirts on the lower platen was a total headache.

Melissa


----------



## Stephscustomdesign (Sep 30, 2020)

earlandkirk said:


> I have a new mighty press that works great
> only thing it leaves my place smelling like fish. I am single guy the last thing I need is for a girl to come in to the smell of fish. Would using soap and water on my press damage anything?
> 
> 
> Please after you laugh help a guy out lol


 It is the padding that came with your press under the orange silicone one it is suppose to be tossed but your orange pad it now consumed with the smell you need a new one I suggest the blue silicone heat press pad on Amazon


----------



## kamran blogger (Jan 11, 2022)

Use soap or detergents to remove smell. By the way, fried fish smell is not so bad.


----------

